# kids chair



## alimack71 (Oct 14, 2012)

hi guys am new on here and was wondering if any of you know where i can get a plan to build a chair for my son, quite fancy a rocking chair but am not fussed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I searched for kid's chair plans and saw this. Kid's Chair Plans | Kid's Rocking Chair Plans


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ali.


----------

